# Assorted Special Orders From My Shop



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2013)

Testing out my new lighting setup for photos and took some pictures of a few special orders through the shop in the last few days, All the acrylics are wet sanded to 3000 and polished with 3M compound and the wood items are finished with a coat of thin CA, two coats of thick, sanded to 1500 and polished with a final coat of carnuba wax applied.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2013)

Very Nice! In the first pic - the left item - what is that and why the exposed threads


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2013)

Great job Colin.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Very Nice! In the first pic - the left item - what is that and why the exposed threads



I think you are talking about the carpenters pencil with the thick 5mm lead. If you are talking about the top of it, that's the button to release the collet and those aren't threads, It's knurled so you can unscrew the button and it has a sharpener inside.

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice assortment.
Form, Fit and Finish look great from here.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> I think you are talking about the carpenters pencil with the thick 5mm lead. If you are talking about the top of it, that's the button to release the collet and those aren't threads, It's knurled so you can unscrew the button and it has a sharpener inside.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words!


 
AHA! Got it!! Nice stuff thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pix look great...however. My eyes keep going to crease in the paper in the background. If you can get cloth that would be better if you have to keep setting up or moving it elsewhere. You can iron it too. Oranother weird suggestion.....blend the crease...by crumpling up the entire paper then smooth it out with your hand. Oooh...I'm gunna have to try that now that I think about it.....like crushed velvet!

I love that pencil too! Nice n fat!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Pix look great...however. My eyes keep going to crease in the paper in the background. If you can get cloth that would be better if you have to keep setting up or moving it elsewhere. You can iron it too. Oranother weird suggestion.....blend the crease...by crumpling up the entire paper then smooth it out with your hand. Oooh...I'm gunna have to try that now that I think about it.....like crushed velvet!
> 
> I love that pencil too! Nice n fat!!!



That is actually a piece of grey fabric, It had a couple wrinkles, I'll bring the iron in tomorrow and steam them out if I get time. I had a few more orders some in with Christmas due dates so I'll have to keep plugging away :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

